# Ryder Cup Rentals



## Istabraq1 (16 Feb 2006)

Hi Guys
I was just wondering if this boat had sailed.
I am going to be in the US from mid sept to early Oct so my 2 bed apartment in Dublin 11 is going to be free. It would be nice to rent it out for a couple of weeks to help pay for the holiday.
The aprt. is about 10 mins from the airport and 15 mins from Dublin CC. Its only about 18 miles from the K Club. I have seen some of the websites that will advertise your property for E99 but not sure about them. 
What do you guys think?


----------



## racso (16 Feb 2006)

well i live in Carlow and plan on doing the same for the World Ploughing Championships (ok you can all stop laughing) but was also toyin with the idea of B&B but will have to look at it more in depth. At least with the B&B option i will be there to see if any damage happens the house.


----------



## Istabraq1 (16 Feb 2006)

How do you intend marketing your place?
If I were to rent it I would take a deposit which I would refund if there was no damage done so I'm not worried about that.
I wonder is there still a market out there for it though, I dont really want to throw away E99 to get it on a website if demand has dried up


----------



## CCOVICH (16 Feb 2006)

I'm not in any way running down Glasnevin as a location, but can't imagine it being that desirable from the point of view of someone looking for accomdation for the Ryder Cup.  Is it really only 18 miles from the K Club?


----------



## Istabraq1 (16 Feb 2006)

Apartment is between Glasnevin and Finglas. (sold to me as Glasnevin but probably closer to Finglas).I checked it on the AA site and it is just over 18 miles to the K CLub.I'm sure there would be better places to stay, but I thought that with accom at a premium and people charging extortionate amounts, a nicely decorated relatively cheap secure place to stay close to the airport and the city would be appealing to some.
What ye guys think?


----------



## racso (16 Feb 2006)

Well if you are planning on renting it cheaper then other people then it should be appealing to somebody. 

Try to hold off paying for advertisement space and see how many places you can put it up for free especially on the net as I imagine a lot of people sourcing their own accom. will look there first.


----------



## DrMoriarty (16 Feb 2006)

racso said:
			
		

> Try to hold off paying for advertisement space and see how many places you can put it up for free especially on the net as I imagine a lot of people sourcing their own accom. will look there first.


http://dublin.craigslist.org/ might be a logical first port of call?


----------



## CCOVICH (16 Feb 2006)

One thing you may have to consider are the tax impacts of what you are proposing to do-rental income will have to be declared to the Revenue, and in extreme circumstamces, you may face stamp duty clawback (assuming you have availed of FTB relief).

The get out for you is that this may be covered under the Rent a Room Scheme, allowing you to avail of income up to the threshold tax free and avoid the stamp duty clawback.

I am also curious-how is this sort of thing viewed to the PRTB???


----------



## ariidae (20 Feb 2006)

For those who are interested in renting out for the Ryder Cup I just received the following email from Daft.

Daft.ie have just launched a Ryder Cup Rental section. The Ryder Cup takes place between September 22nd and 24th in the K-Club, Co.Kildare. Due to the high demand for accommodation many people living nearby have decided to rent their properties for the duration of the tournament. As you have advertised a property in the vicinity of the K-Club in the past we are offering you the chance to advertise in this new section free of charge.

I take it you log in (or register for the first time) and create a new short term letting which they will advertise in the Ryder cup section!


----------



## ddelaney (20 Feb 2006)

Does anyone know someone who has actually rented their house out yet for the Ryder Cup?? 

I've heard of all kinds of money been mentioned, but I've yet to hear of someone who has actually rented their house out yet via any of the internet sites??

I live about 5 miles from the K club, and would like to get out of the area for the couple of weeks due to traffic etc so renting the house would be ideal...


----------

